# Dialling in Mazzer Super Jolly



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Might look ok but tasted awful

Double basket, 28 seconds


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandy -dare I ask if you are weighing grinds into PF & weighing liquid out?

That looks a lot of liquid to me.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I think so! 30g of beans into grinder, 14g of grind into basket, two shot glasses and the most foul tasting coffee ever!

If anyone lives about 5 minutes away from me, you are welcome to pop over. You will have to excuse the coffee all over my hoodie!!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It does look like quite a lot of liquid. With 14g in the basket is look for between 21g to 28g of liquid out, depending on your preference. Keeping around 27 seconds


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, this is a silly question but how do I get 21g to 28g of liquid when it is measured in fl oz ? If I have grind of 14g on a single shot glass (aiming for around 27 seconds) how many fl oz am I aiming for?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Easiest way is to pop the scales on your drop tray and use a cup/glass that's wide enough to catch the coffee from both spouts.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think the confusion comes by using the shot glasses for measurement. Forget the glasses - irrespective of what you grind weigh the ground amount of grams you require into the basket. & then weigh the liquid espresso out also in grams.

I like a darker roast & my basic formula is 18 grams into the basket, then aim at around 34-38 grams of liquid espresso out in 28 seconds. Use a shot glass but put it onto a scale (tare it) as the espresso drips. Adjust the grind as required to complete the delivery in 28 seconds.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The problem I seem to have is the actual weighing of the liquid. I have just done a 28 second shot which looked pretty good but the taste was bitter. I do not drink espresso and my preferred drinks are milk based. I have a very "sweet tooth" so occasionally syrups are used too.

My scales do not like the shot glasses being put on with the liquid in and it goes off scale. I have transferred the coffee into a plastic beaker but again it goes off scale.

I am going to go finer on the grind by one step and see if the shot is sweeter to taste. I am only using one shot glass now.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, 18g into the basket and 30g of liquid out - would seem I am almost there. Coffee still tasting like sh*t though.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Update, 18g in basket, 28 seconds, 32g of liquid out still not sure if I would want to drink it though.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

What beans are using?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My Has Bean order did not turn up today so I got a 1kg bag of Lavazza beans from Waitrose. I reckon its probably the beans as I think I have dialled in pretty much to be honest. Maybe if I steamed some milk and added some sugar, it might not taste so bad.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like you are very close. I would leave the grind as is and either cut the shot earlier or do a cooling flush to try and reduce the bitterness. HTH.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Could be a number of problems.

- Have you tamped hard enough? If not, maybe back the grinder off slightly (coarser, not finer) and tamp harder. See what result you get from that.

- If it's a 2nd hand grinder, are the blades any good? They could either be worn or non-genuine and that could cause issues.

- The beans themselves could just be poor quality.***

***Edit - duh, didn't notice the 2nd page of comments, so you Lavazza beans will be awful compared compared to what you get from Hasbean. Probably support the idea of waiting for the order to turn up before tinkering.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it is the beans to be honest. Just steamed some milk (the steamer is fantastic) but threw the coffee away as it was very bitter.

Will try again.

The grinder is new and I am so getting rid of it believe me. I hate the doser. Its too messy for me.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm there! I used a single basket 7g in, 26 seconds (including infusion) and its actually drinkable!!! Even with Lavazza beans! Once my Has Bean order turns up, it will be awesome.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The Lavazza beans are probably a pretty dark roast with 20%, maybe 30% Robusta. This would explain the bitterness. As somebody suggested leave it until your HasBean beans arrive and try again.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Sandy

Glad to see all the new gear is working out. Bet your glad you didn't go bean to cup now!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

mike 100 said:


> Hi Sandy
> 
> Glad to see all the new gear is working out. Bet your glad you didn't go bean to cup now!


This made me smile, yes, I am very glad I did not go with the bean to cup!!! The Cherub is beautiful and I love her. The Mazzer SJ is dead as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try ristretto style shots with that charcoal emergency.

18g dose , 24g output in 33-35 seconds


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah 26 seconds is still way too long for a single sandy... As I said before a single is more like 16-20 seconds. Think about it logically, you can't run a single for the same time as a double and expect it not to be horribly watered down.

I think ditching the lavazza is your first step









I got some pretty drinkable shots today, but I'm going to try alternatives to hasbean.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Shrink, OK, I will do that, you're right.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Which hasbean have you got coming? Be aware, some are quite acidic and can come over as a bit sour. I found jailbreak to have quite an acidic citrus hit from it, which is better in milk. So don't let that put you off


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Shrink, just done a single basket 8g in 20 seconds and the result was perfect.

Lavazza will be dumped soon as soon as Has Bean order arrives.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have Costa Rica Finca de Licho on its way from Has Bean. I have not tried the Jailbreak one.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck







enjoy it. I'm starting to love mine. Just frustrated about the drip tray!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

sandykt - are you finding that very small adjustments (even a few mm) on the SJ can make big difference in shot time?

I'm finding that with mine which I bought second hand a couple of months back (It was made in 2011 and used non-commercially so almost new condition). I've put over 1kg beans through it and it's still very sensitive.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't give up on SJ just yet, put it down to frustration getting the beans dialled in and start afresh when you HB order turns up. It'll be worth it in the end.

As standard the doser can be a pain in the home environment but why not try a few of the standard mods most owners have done. They are all fairly straight forward and can easily be reversed if you decide to sell on.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good advice. The SJ is great. You will grow to love it.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would try grinding slightly coarser and pull your usual amount of espresso but in 24 seconds. It's worked for me in the past - double shot tho


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Pablo said:


> sandykt - are you finding that very small adjustments (even a few mm) on the SJ can make big difference in shot time?
> 
> I'm finding that with mine which I bought second hand a couple of months back (It was made in 2011 and used non-commercially so almost new condition). I've put over 1kg beans through it and it's still very sensitive.


Yes, it is sensitive and I can live with that. I had a Vario before which is also sensitive. Its the mess that drives me round the bend.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Sandy,

Not sure why you are expecting your SJ to work consistently before the burrs have been seasoned. This is an essential process that even outs the imperfections in the cutting blades. Before they are seasoned properly, expect an inconsistent grind every time.

Also the Doser is so easy to mod. I can find links on how to do it if you need. Don't become disheartened with your SJ. Its such an excellent and consistent performer once seasoned and modded.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

sandykt said:


> Yes, it is sensitive and I can live with that. I had a Vario before which is also sensitive. Its the mess that drives me round the bend.


The mods will help keeping it clean as there's a lot if bits in the doser than can be removed to allow it to be easily cleaned/brushed out.

Also most owners note that the grinds get thrown to the left when you dispense, you can either learn to catch them or maybe use a snoozer mod or similar. In my case I got a oe dosing funnel (yogurt pot or similar will do).

Now I don't lose a single grind and when I've finished a quick brush and an occasional go over with the hand Dyson and I'm good to go.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a good starting place...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6005


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

ha ha that is my thread but I've removed the pictures. Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I hear what you are all saying. I know the burrs are not yet seasoned and there are modifications I can do. I have taken off the shiny guard which is the first thing you see when you take off the lid of the doser and that is the only modification I have done. Ideally I would like to take the doser off altogether but that to me defeats the object really.

The mess and the fact I seem to be wasting a lot of ground coffee is what is bugging me.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok next I would take off the top part of the sweeper










All of these can be removed.

While your at it I would remove the bottom of the doser exposing the clicky mechanism and also the cog thing.

Use a nail to knock out the little metal cylinder that holds the bottom sweeper in place. Once this has been unscrewed remove the washer underneath it and apply a small amount of tape to each of the vanes.

This will provide a cleaner sweep of the bottom of the doser.

Sorry if that isn't completely clear but I'm quite sleepy and can't write properly. See this website for details on the sweeper mod. http://temesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2005/07/mazzer-mod-no3-sweep.html

This suggests leaving the top sweeper section on but I prefer it off. You'll need to find something to cover the middle thing










Also make a schnozzer mod See here










Hope this helps


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

fwiw, I have no qualms with my sj. The burrs bedded in after 15 pounds of grinding (new oem 33's). I use the same three mods and also a modified toothbrush to clean the chute each time. For dialing in, I only weigh the beans before they go into the hopper. My routine is a bit complicated as the Mrs and I like different coffee beans. So to keep track of the different grinder settings I mark the labels but the settings change every three days or so. I won't use beans after they start to go off, usually at around 12 days or thereabouts. I find that the beans I've been roasting need to rest at least 4 days.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you not get my pm to the snozzer mod links ?

Post mods you place 18g in throat of grinder and get 18g in basket...zero waste


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Gary, yes I did, thank you. It did not work for me though in that the grinds still shot to one side and it was still messy. I gave it up as a bad job but may return to it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm suprised. The mod works 100 percent. Have you seen my video using this method ?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

sandykt said:


> Yes, it is sensitive and I can live with that. I had a Vario before which is also sensitive. Its the mess that drives me round the bend.


Thanks sandy and sorry for derailing the thread. I've been reading up and the common causes of miniscule adjustment making big differences are:

1) Burrs not seasoned yet. Some people say that they had to run 15lbs of beans through the SJ before it started behaving itself properly.

2) Burrs need replacing. Not the case with your SJ.

3) Stale beans.

4) Inconsistencies due to not measuring weight of grounds in portafilter.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Guys, today my husband is going to help me carry out some modifications to the grinder (he is more technically minded than me and the pics on here will help). I will stick with it for a while and see how I get on but I'm not feeling the love, if you know what I mean.

Gary - the snozzle mod I did was with paper and yours seems to be plastic - I will see what I can recycle as something a bit more sturdy might be better. The grinds get shot to the left and they go all over the place. The dosing seems to be inconsistent too.

I regret selling my Vario but you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I must say, i do feel your pain. I am in the same boat getting used to a brand new Cunill MC20 which is my first ever doser, having been used to an Ascaso I1 which by comparison i realised bedded in nicely in no time at all.

I've all but eliminated the worst of the associated mess and wastage by weighing in and out but also the two following things have made life so much easier:-

1. Coffee Catcha - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-catcha/p1081

Total and utter rip off at £48 and no way is it worth that but if you offered me my £ back to give it up I'd flatly refuse. Really cuts down on spliiage out of the doser and I recommend it. I recommend it over the OE dosing funnel since this has an arm that you clamp againat the PF handle with your thumb and is very stable.

2. A can of keyboard duster spray.

Used very carefully and in very short bursts with the straw inserted under the doser lid, you can spray out grounds left on the floor of the doser and inside the exit shute.

A little faffy I know, but less trouble for those like me who arent too confident to start taking stuff apart!


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

since everyone is showing their stuff.. I have posted a few pics of my sj. The doser mod was made with a funnel. Also shown is a modified toothbrush for cleaning, a 1/3 cup measure that I use to collect from the schnoz and transfer to the pf. it gets filled by turning upside down, carefully. hth



http://imgur.com/5ZZBI


/btw, the roll pin in the doser is the wrong size. it's too short and too wide and causes a lot of trouble. I found one laying around at home that's a cinch to work with.


----------

